# dowelling jig



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

what is a good dowell jig that wont break the bank? I would love to stay in the 75 and under category. I am not using for joints as much as lining up


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

did you ever think of biscuit jointer ?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 on the biscuit joiner recommendation if your primary goal is to make it easier to line up. Getting dowels properly aligned might actually makes it harder to get the joints lined up. Biscuits were primarily invented to make alignment easier. Dowels on the other hand are sort of a lazy mortise and tenon alternative, though might be a better laltentive if you need added mechanical strength in the joint.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

no, I don't need any additional strength… just using to line up!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

its for a large table top and the pieces are jointed correctly, just tough to get them lined up along that large of a span


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

and a biscuit jointer may be a little out of my price range….


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

check your local pawn shop you may find one in there cheap.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

lol, I live in a town with one stop light, one restaurant and no pawn shops!! nothing is very close either. I may just bite the bullet and buy a dewalt


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Woodcraft has several models- here's one

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/811565/deluxe-doweling-jig.aspx

As others have mentioned, a biscuit joiner is probably the best tool for this application.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Home depot has a couple a doweling jigs to choose from that are inexpensive for the few times you may need it.
Here

Harbor freight has one and others also sell the same one but not really impressed with this one. $14.???


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

biscuit it is


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

will a biscuit work for doing end grain to end grain like a dowel will? I need it for a rocking horse plan im doing where mortise and tennon is next to impossible. in the plan it calls for a 3/8 dowel. do you think the biscuit there will work as well?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-3-8-dowel-drilling-jig-kit


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just make one

https://www.google.com/search?q=doweling+jig&rlz=1C1CHMD_enUS400US400&espv=2&biw=1516&bih=841&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwju1K-Zt7XRAhUXzGMKHRa4BkYQ_AUICCgD#imgrc=GP5aU7CLtj9FGM%3A


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you check the tube?
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dowel+making+jig+

You didn't ask, but I'll tell you anyway. An easy way to line up dowels is to make a pattern. I make it just like making a gasket. Mark both sides for left and right just to be sure if they aren't symmetric. It won't work in every situation. Here's one example where it did. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56711

I like to use dowels with grooves when possible. I get them at big box hardware stores. For alignment, they might be a little loose, but they give a stronger joint.

And there are dowel plates for making dowels. Shop around, you might find a lower price than this.
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/dowel-plate-standard


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> check your local pawn shop you may find one in there cheap.
> 
> - rwe2156


DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i got mine from ebay for like 20.00 not a perfect 1 but as much as I use it…it works great for me….. also check craigslist…... and pawn shops …...and ebay and and


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Agreed with a1Jim: Make one










http://lumberjocks.com/CrazyRussianWoodShop/blog/96338

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=shop+made+dowel+jigs&sa.x=13&sa.y=8


----------

